
Making a crow box for a rooster (2018) - pvaldes
https://www.backyardchickens.com/articles/miracles-box.74146/
======
fmakunbound
Mad props to this dude. As an urban dweller, mortified by my rooster’s first
crow, I just grab him in the evening and stick him in a cardboard box covered
with a couple of blankets in the kitchen. Crows around 9am, much more
convenient and the neighbors can’t hear him before I let him back out.

~~~
kyuudou
When researching building a coop, my city's rules didn't allow for a rooster
as one of the restrictions.

~~~
aaron695
A lot of cities don't allow you to grow marijuana plants either, but people
manage.

We got a collar to work ok, eventually, but then sent it to a farm as an easy
win when overall our animals were getting close to what we thought was
inconsiderately loud.

------
Talanes
Reading the comments on the site is eye-opening. A very common refrain of
"That's nice, but obviously not something a real person could do." I am FAR
below the technical knowledge of the average HN poster, but nothing there felt
so complex that I couldn't sit down and figure it out if I made the effort.
Learning everything I'd need to know about chickens to get to the point of
needing that feels like a much bigger task than that.

~~~
CamperBob2
I especially liked the comment "Yeah, but how hot does it get?" right below a
24-hour time/temperature graph with 0.1C resolution. That chicken box is
better-instrumented than your average hydrogen maser.

~~~
Talanes
I honestly respected that comment more than a lot of the others, because at
least they showed an attempt at understanding. Though I'm not sure whether to
attribute their comment on daytime temp in contrast to the articles focus on
nighttime temp to their misunderstanding of the projects intent, or my
misunderstanding of chickens.

------
knolax
I know TFA mentioned gas sensors but what about oxygen and carbon dioxide
levels? The mufflers he put in don't seem to be big/plentiful enough to let in
enough fresh air for those chickens, they're the size of computer fans and
passively ventillated most of the time.

~~~
hibbelig
The OP thinks that six candles need more oxygen than the two chicken, and
tested overnight I believe.

------
mirimir
I tried something like this to run 1U servers in my office.

It didn't work :(

~~~
waste_monk
Buying soundproof server cabinets is relatively cheap these days (quick search
shows an 18RU cabinet with ~15dB reduction is ~$2500 AUD, there are probably
better deals out there though). These are relatively simple, but you need
slightly outsised cabinets to begin with to have space for accoustic foam,
door seals, and I believe they use non-standard forced air cooling at the roof
and floor of the cabinet (an array 300+mm "super quiet" fans).

The real challenge is if you are ever tasked with finding a secure cabinet (as
in, meeting whatever government standards for holding classified information
systems)that is also soundproofed. No one makes these as standard and I only
found one place even willing to try modding a standard secure cabinet, with no
gaurantees about sound reduction - since it's secure (less holes, holes that
exist have baffles etc. that complicate airflow, limited in the modifications
you can do without losing your security rating) and has soundproof foam acting
as insulation the thermal management becomes a real problem.

